# Anyone here listen to metal?



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

If you're a metalhead, please give a listen and like! We spent good money on this recording, production is decent, definitely not a garage or bedroom demo.. 

Matt Laplant (Non-Point) is the producer for the band, song was recorded at Beiler Brothers studios in Pompano Florida, video was shot at the abandoned missile silo in SW Miami.. I helped with production of video, wrote the story line, co-wrote the music.. Check it out!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUpPYtN-g-U


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, that's me on bass guitar


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

hell yeah. big lamb of god and all shall perish fan


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

listening to that song now. pretty good


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm not much of a metal fan, at least not heavy metal with the raspy vocals (which is what I think this would be classified as), but overall, it wasn't bad. Sounds a lot like something my brother-in-law would really like, he's into stuff like Anthrax, Megadeath, Slipknot, Korn, Lamb of god, and so fourth. So yeah, I'd bet he'd really like it.


----------



## IJCOBRA (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorta reminded me of Slipknot, but I liked the vocal changes especially the clean vocals. The robot voice was funny.

I'm more into European black metal and pagan/Viking metal: Burzum, Ensiferum, Tyr, Mayhem, Windir, Dimmu Borgir, Wintersun.

It's awesome you are the bass player! Good luck to you guys! Real pro video.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

oh wow just realized that said YOU are the bass player. thats pretty cool.


----------



## i loved orion (Jan 9, 2016)

It got the head bobbin a bit, nice!

I like the tone of your bass in that song. its very holy diver(ish)


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I wish you well.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for the kind words fellas! 

I just listened again (first time in a while) The Youtube upload and playback is complete ****.. I should not have posted this link.. It's compressed, harsh/brittle and fatiguing, sounds pixelated, totally sucks compared to the master.

The reason I posted that particular link is because it's the music video which was produced by us (the band) in its entirety.. 

Again, in hindsight, it was a poor choice from a listening perspective. 

The actual master is much more conducive to an enjoyable listen through a reference system. 

I have to talk to the fellas and see where the uploads are of better quality. We're all over the place, Pandora, Spotify, I-tunes etc, just need to know where the best format was used to upload music, then I'll share the link (if anyone cares)


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

I appreciate the compliment on the bass tone, however, much of it was processed and I'm not at all happy with it.. 

FWIW, I will be in the recording studio within 4 months or so, putting together some indie sounding, bluesy, groove, bass driven songs with reference quality listening in mind for the recording and production/mixdown and upload. 

It won't be anything like They Might Be Zombies.. I'm aiming for more of a "Clutch" style with an emphasis on serious recording/production. 

Essentially, it will be a non fatiguing feast for the ears in terms of production quality and fun listening, with an emphasis on LOW END and the true tone my gear puts forth (which is vintage J-bass on steroids with a growling midbass) signature Warwick mid to low mid growl which will be emphasized by upgraded pickups (far superior to stock and they'd better be, I'm cutting into a very expensive Warwick Streamer II 5 string bass to accommodate them, out with Jazz pickups, in with Soapbars)

I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

aaand with that I've just finished my 4th cup of coffee. GOT TO GET OFF MY ASS AND CHANNEL THIS ENERGY TOWARD WORK!! 

Thanks again fellas, I'm out!! (PLEASE SHARE)


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> hell yeah. big lamb of god and all shall perish fan


LOVE LAMB OF GOD.. AND CATS LOL.. Thanks for listening!


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

I listen to about everything.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks so much for all the feedback, means a lot to me!! 

I have to talk to the guys about the way they're uploading the music, as well as pressing CDs. Since we're about to release 7 brand new songs I recently listened to the "master" of all 12 of our songs, it dawned on me that there's a night and day difference in sound quality. 

It's clearly obvious they're using a format which is killing the sound quality on playback (compressed) but it really hit me when I sat down and listened to the "master" recordings just recently. Wow, what a difference. It's a shame really, all the money spent on recording and production, and it's compromised by the way they're uploading it.. Same holds true for some of the actual CDs we had printed a while back.. they sound like **** compared to the master.

I recently installed a simple 3 way active system in my work/band van. All top quality gear, the HU is the only weak link (Pioneer 80PRS) Anyway, back to the point which was the fact that it's actually nice to be able to hear my bands music playing through a system I installed, one which is way above average in sound. While not anywhere near competition grade, it's definitely one of the nicest sounding car audio systems I've heard in a while. 

When we plugged in the master and let it rip my jaw dropped. That was not only the first time I had the pleasure of hearing the master, I was hearing it through a system which I installed and tuned on my own.

Anyway, thanks for taking the time to click listen and respond, thanks again for all the feedback and kind words!

The link I first posted has been deleted (we're having some issues which has unfortunately led to deletion of all social media history. 3 years worth of work, all down the drain. We're essentially starting all over. 

The above link is no longer active, but you can still watch our video and hear a few songs @ the following 

https://www.reverbnation.com/theymightbezombies

Appreciate you guys, please pass it along!!


----------



## chrislynn (Jul 24, 2015)

going to check it out now


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Hell yea! Heavy, fast, melodic chorus.... I can beat my wife to this!

Y'all are kicking some ass. Keep it coming.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I like it man! It's right up my alley.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> oh wow just realized that said YOU are the bass player. thats pretty cool.


Yeah, that's me in the video. We actually did that video ourselves (in its entirety) we had a lot of help from friends and fans (CGI done pro bono by industry pros, along w pointers on editing techniques which the singer utilized)

I noticed something in your signature mentioning MS-8 for metal. ATM, my setup consists of 

Pioneer DEH80PRS, 

2- JL 500/1v2 (one per sub @ 3 ohms per side) 

2- JBL W12GTI (mounted in modified P.A. box, 8.4cf internal, externally ported, tuned to 24-ish Hz) 

1- Fosgate Punch 800A2 on a pair of 
Hertz Mille ML165 6.5" (I/B in OEM door location) 

1- Fosgate Punch 600A4 on 
Hertz ML28 Big Chamber tweets in pillars 

(2 free channels available for expansion, 8 channel wiring already run and waiting for upgrade) 

Future plans include swapping out 80PRS for Mosconi 6to8 with AMAS and all toys for 8 channel 4 way active. 

Also doubling up Hertz ML 165s 
(4- 6.5" midbass in optimized enclosures) 

adding a third W12 and JL 500/1, both of which I have. the additional 12 will work well in the ginormous box I've built for the 2 Im currently running (broken rearview, broken windshield) 

adding a 4" midrange in custom enclosure low on pillar 

ML28s getting bumped higher up on pillar.. 

Last but not least, I've run big 3 on stock 190 amp Delcon alt, will finally be adding an additional battery, using an O-scope, specialized mic and tuning software for optimal tune.. 

No one will read this but what the heck..


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

bradknob said:


> Hell yea! Heavy, fast, melodic chorus.... I can beat my wife to this!
> 
> Y'all are kicking some ass. Keep it coming.


Beat your wife to our music?? Mission accomplished.. No.. seriously though.. staahp!! that's not even funny!! (cleaning coffee which was spit on monitor when I read that tidbit


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Inferno333 said:


> I like it man! It's right up my alley.


Thanks man!! appreciate the feedback.. 

We have brand new songs which we haven't published yet. I may post 1 of the 7 (I'll probably get kicked out if they find out I've leaked it online) 

I'll post on two conditions.. 

A) you guys really want to hear it 
B) Ya'll promise not to post it elsewhere!!

The new music illustrates the growth and progression of the band, there are bigger hooks, it's a bit more technical, much more melody in the vocals (actual singing)
We're trying to break from the underground and dip into the mainstream without compromising the heavy core foundation of the music.. 

I'll try to upload, not sure how but I'll try..


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

lust4sound said:


> Beat your wife to our music?? Mission accomplished.. No.. seriously though.. staahp!! that's not even funny!! (cleaning coffee which was spit on monitor when I read that tidbit




Lol.... I probably shoulda put a smiley face or something after that to bring out the sarcasm a little better.

But on a serious note I do like the music. Good stuff.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

It would definitely be nice if you could get the actual downloads and cds closer to the master in terms of compression. I love most metal, and the one thing I really hate is the horrible quality of most of it on cd due to compression. 


That said, I enjoyed it. I'm iffy on the "robot voice" section, but that's just personal preference. If the rest of the songs are equally well done, I would more than likely buy the cd. If you can get the compression levels closer or at the level of the master, I would definitely buy one.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

bradknob said:


> Hell yea! I can beat my wife to this!


Shh don't post your intentions, then it's premeditated! Funniest thing I've heard all day.

To the OP, this is good stuff here. It's got a good mix & thank you for trying to get a clean recording. Too many bands are putting out compressed garbage, no appreciation for a quality sound. Are you touring nationally anytime or are you just staying around Florida? Keep this **** up!


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

lust4sound said:


> Beat your wife to our music?? Mission accomplished.. No.. seriously though.. staahp!! that's not even funny!! (cleaning coffee which was spit on monitor when I read that tidbit


Lol, some of us DO beat our old ladies to music. My ex preferred Ramstein though...


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

bradknob said:


> Lol.... I probably shoulda put a smiley face or something after that to bring out the sarcasm a little better.
> 
> But on a serious note I do like the music. Good stuff.


Wifebeating isn't funny but no need for smiley faces meng.. I was grinning ear to ear when I read your comment and immediately pictured a woman getting slapped to TMBZ in an old black and white flick.. 

Trucker sums it up with his comment as well.. 



truckerfte said:


> Lol, some of us DO beat our old ladies to music. My ex preferred Ramstein though...


Hey bud, perhaps she'll have you beat her to some of the new TMBZ music! Definitely a big step above the old in terms of.. well, everything!! Better songs with more vocal melody, better production quality, better master etc etc



TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> It would definitely be nice if you could get the actual downloads and cds closer to the master in terms of compression. I love most metal, and the one thing I really hate is the horrible quality of most of it on cd due to compression.
> 
> 
> That said, I enjoyed it. I'm iffy on the "robot voice" section, but that's just personal preference. If the rest of the songs are equally well done, I would more than likely buy the cd. If you can get the compression levels closer or at the level of the master, I would definitely buy one.


Appreciate the feedback, the constructive criticism and I definitely appreciate the kind words.. the first series of songs were recorded in 3's, over a span of 2 years. When I joined, they had recorded "Roadkill, Initial State of Death, Ant Collector".. When I joined, I co-wrote and recorded 3 songs w them "Headshot, Fragments, a Dying Voice" I also wrote the storyline/lyrics and co-directed the video for "a Dying Voice" 

Long story, but all 6 songs are all over the map in terms of style, production quality and mastering (some if it explained above)

We've just recorded 7 new songs which have been mixed, mastered, were all set for release when **** hit the fan between two of the band members.. As a result, this affords us the opportunity to find a better singer, fix all the lyrics ( I wrote majority of lyrics only to have them butchered and turned to drivel just so the singer (EX singer) could stake his claim in songwriting rights. 

That said, we are auditioning vocalists, when we find the right guy, we'll re-record all 13 songs with brand new vocals. The lyrics will finally make sense, production, mix and master will all be consistent, I'll also push to have the uploads and published material as close to the master as possible. 

Now that the band has heard the music through a top notch system, they finally agree that there are issues with sound quality (which I've been telling them for years)

Appreciate the input, hope the new release will suffice enough for you to purchase!!

We're on I-tunes, Spotify, Pandora, Bandcamp, Reverbnation, Youtube ETC ETC

Oh, one other thing, when the singer got tossed, he deleted all of our social media, he deleted the Youtube video which had 40k+ hits, 100s of likes as well as pages of commentary, mostly great reviews though mixed w some bad ones of course.. We have a small fan base and let's just say our fans broke out the flame throwers on the few naysayers... it was really something.. With exception to the fact that the songs are already written, we're essentially starting from 0 in terms of almost everything.. 

All of the above mentioned literally took place within the last month. We went from shopping various offers/contracts, putting together the marketing publication and distribution package, pitching investors to putting up ads on CL for new frontman LOL.. 

Such is life I suppose.. "We can rebuild it.. better.. faster... stronger" (hopefully earn 6 million dollars  (some of you young bucks probably have no clue what I'm on about w that last comment)



juiceweazel said:


> Shh don't post your intentions, then it's premeditated! Funniest thing I've heard all day.
> 
> To the OP, this is good stuff here. It's got a good mix & thank you for trying to get a clean recording. Too many bands are putting out compressed garbage, no appreciation for a quality sound. Are you touring nationally anytime or are you just staying around Florida? Keep this **** up!


We've been confined to Miami, oddly, this bands been together almost 5 years, we've yet to tour.. These guys have families and full time jobs, something we do on the side.. 

Unfortunately, the sad reality is the fact that we won't be able to tour unless someone steps up and signs us to something worth quitting our jobs for.. 

It's with cautious optimism that I can say that the producer is finally putting some of his eggs in this basket.. That is to say, he may be opening his vast network to us and pushing this band onto the right people.. He strongly feels the new material is marketable, says it should sell well, urging us to release as is and I agree wholeheartedly.. He's worked with famous bands and written hit songs for said bands, he finally feels we have something here so he's actually getting a bit more hands on (from what I can tell)

This issue with the vocalist is a definite setback in terms of time and money, but it's probably for the best.. we'll be back w barrels blazing!!

I'm going to upload one of the new songs to my Soundcloud account in private mode and share the link here, you guys are worth the risk of having my balls kicked in by the band LOL!!

Thanks again for all the feedback, look forward to responding with more of my 10 page novels (which no one ever reads LOL!!)


----------



## pitbull14218 (Jun 8, 2017)

I listen to Korn, Slipknot, disturbed, static x, and more. Its probably not the metal youre referring to though.


----------

